# Lesertest: Bitfenix Ghost



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Oktober 2012)

Testet und behaltet ein Gehäuse von Bitfenix!

Bitfenix Ghost:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Bitfenix)

Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games     Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Bitfenix die  Chance  dazu: Ein PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Bitfenix-Gehäuse zu testen. Nachdem   Ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum   veröffentlicht habt, dürft Ihr die  Hardware  behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet     einen  Test eines Midi Towers von Bitfenix verfassen? Dann  bewerbt  euch in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was    genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut als    Lesertester  eignet. Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen  und mehrere Gehäuse zum Testen sind  natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem solltet ihr eine Kamera bedienen und  gut lesbare Texte  verfassen können. Wer    noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich zunächst    (kostenlos) registrieren. (Mehr Bilder und Informationen zu den Produkten gibt es in der offiziellen Lesertest-Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum      schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,      euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und      endet voraussichtlich am 11.11.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der      vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang bis Montag, dem 08.10.2012, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Maddin78 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo PCGH Team,

ich möchte mich hiermit für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Ghost bewerben.
Da ich aus dem Qualitätsmanagement komme und tagtäglich Produkte verifiziere bzw. validiere habe ich mir gedacht 
warum nicht mal ein Produkt aus meinem Hobby berreich testen .

Folgende Punkte würden zu Testumfang gehöhren.

-Lieferunfang
-Verarbeitung (scharfe kanten etc.)
-Habtik (Material anmutung)
-Lautstärke (offen und geschlossen in Sone und Dezibel)
-Montagefreundlichkeit
-Möglichkeit ohne umbau eine WaKü zu verbauen.
-Erweiterbarkeit (z.B. Lüfter)
-Verbaubare Formate µATX ATX EATX XL-ATX
-Benchmarks mit meinem Testsystem ( Temperatur der CPU, Grafikkarte,Festplatten,Mainboard unsw.)

Der Test würde mit umfangreichen Bildmaterial unterstrichen werden.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich für diesen Test berücksichtigt würde.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Maddin78 (Martin Luibl)


----------



## DarkWhisperer (1. Oktober 2012)

Hey PCGH Team!!

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Ghost.
Warum ich? 
Ich habe eine gute Schreibe, 10 Finger System. Kenne mich gut mit Hyperlinks, HTML Dokumenten aus und kann so den Test attraktiver Gestalten.

Folgende Punkte werde ich berücksichtigen:

Verpackung
Lieferumfang
Verarbeitung
Qualität des Materials (Wertigkeit)
Montage
Kühlleistung

Komponenten die ich zu Verfügung habe:
Intel Core i5 3450 (Boxed und verschiedene andere Kühler)
ASRock H77 MVP
8GB RAM
1000GB Festplatte
60GB SSD
430W Netzteil

Nebenbei würde ich noch einen Test zum Xigmatek Asgard 381 machen.

Dazu noch viele Bilder.
Es wäre sehr nett wenn ihr mich für diesen Lesertest auswählen würdet, da es mein Erster wäre. Und immerhin: Irgendwann muss jeder mal beginnen.

Liebe Grüße
DarkWhisperer / Martin Griebel


----------



## Hai0815 (1. Oktober 2012)

Na, dann bewerbe ich mich doch auch mal.

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein. _ - bin ich_
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum       schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,       euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.  -_ nun ja, das ist ja wohl selbstverständlich..._
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.  - _also eigentlich baue ich mir meine PCs immer selbst zusammen, von daher bekomme ich das sicher hin_
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.  - _ damit kann ich dienen_
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.  -_ ja, Digicam ist vorhanden_
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.  - _ok, einverstanden _
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.  -_ auch einverstanden..._
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.  - _wird sicher auch nicht hinterher verkauft, ich bin Jäger und Sammler_ 
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und       endet voraussichtlich am 11.11.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der       vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.  - _4 Wochen sollten mehr als ausreichend sein_
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.  - _das wäre natürlich toll wenn ich dieses Case bekommen würde_
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.  - _ok, ist aber nicht vorgesehen_
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.  - _versteht sich von selbst denke ich mal_

_also ich würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen dieses Case zu testen, wäre schön wenns klappt...

Liebe Grüße
Der Hai_


----------



## EasyRick (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Team der PC Games Hardware,

gerne bewerbe ich mich um den Test zum Bitfenix Ghost.

Zu diesem Zweck will ich meine subjektive Meinung der Objektivität des Herstellers gegenüberstellen.
Ich bin in der Lage qualitativ gute Fotos und Videos zu erstellen, um das Testobjekt adäquat der Allgemeinheit vorzustellen.

In den Vordergrund beabsichtige ich bei der Beurteilung die "Usability" stellen, da dies im Alltag eines "Schraubers" den, in meinen Augen, höchsten Stellenwert einnimmt. Wer möchte sich schon an scharfen Kanten die Finger aufreißen, oder nach dem Verlegen der Netzteilkabel feststellen, dass die Grafikkarte nur noch mit Gewalt eingepresst werden kann.

Des Weiteren halte ich die Lautstärkeentwicklung im späteren Nutzungsverlauf für überaus wichtig. Dazu gehört natürlich auch die Verbaubarkeit entsprechender Lüfter.

Als Testsystem kann ich mit einem Asus P8P67-Evo mit einem Intel Core i7-2600K und einer Gigabyte GTX460 aufwarten. Weitere Steckkarten und Festplatten in ausreichender Zahl sind ebenfalls vorhanden.

Die Freude wäre, sollte die Wahl auf mich fallen, sehr groß!

Viele Grüße,
EasyRick


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo PC Games Hardware,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch um den Test trifft sich grade gut bin eh auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse.

- Sie müssen Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein. Bin ich schon lange.
- Sie müssen einen  ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der  Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, Sie bei kommenden  Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
  das ist doch selbstverständlich
- Sie sollten Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können. Bin Casemodder noch fragen
- Sie sollten eine ordentliche Schreibe haben. habe ich
- Sie sollten in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen. Kein Problem sagt wie groß die Bilder sein sollen 
   4 Wochen sind mehr als ausreichend

Hier noch meine Komponenten:

Mainboard: Gigabyte 990FX UD3
CPU:         AMD 975 BE @4GHz
RAM:         Corsair XMS3 16GB @1600MHz
SSD:         Sandisk Extreme 120GB
Graka:       Sapphire ATI 6790 1GB
NT:           Be quiet 550W Modular
Wakü:       Aquastream XT Ultra, Quadradi, Singelradi, 250Tank, 
Beleuchtung:Blau
Blue Ray Laufwerk

Zu dem stehe ich absolut auf Silent PCs die man kaum bzw garnicht hört und die im Design sehr gut rüberkommen.

Was mir noch wichtig ist das man Teile bzw. Komponenten sehr leicht und schnell verbauen kann ohne viel aufwand.
Außerdem werden noch von der Verpackung bis hin zur Verarbeitung des Gehäuses in jeder Ecke.  

Würe mich sehr freuen mal ein neues Case zu testen da meins nun doch in die Jahre gekommen ist ( TT Big Armor LCS) )

Viele  liebe Grüße, 
!!!Kenny!!!


----------



## Driftking007 (1. Oktober 2012)

So Ich bewerbe mich nun auch einmal:

Grund:
Genau DAS Gehäuse sollte die nächsten Wochen eh' bei mir landen. Dann kann ich auch gleich einen Test schreiben  Noch habe ich Zeit als angehender Informatik-Student 

Material:

Für Fotos steht eine Canon EOS 550D mit mehreren Objektiven zur Verfügung.


PC-Komponenten:

Intel Q9550
Asus P5Q (oder Asus Striker 2 Formula, welches ich gerade erst hier im Forum erkauft hab)
Zalman CNPS 9700LED
8gb RAM DDR2 800
GTX 260 / evtl GTX 480 (vlt auch SLI, muss mich dafür nur nach einem NT umsehen) 
Enermax Liberty 500W
128gb Samsung 830 SSD
WD Caviar Blue 500gb

Jetziges Gehäuse: Apevia X-Dreamer2 

Nochmal Bedingungen checken:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein. _-Scheint wohl so zu sein_
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen. _-Werde ich wohl schon schaffen_
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können. _-Kann ich seit meiner Geburt _
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben. _-Ich streng mich an. Meine Freundin liest am Ende nochmal drüber _
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen. _-Kein Problem _
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 11.11.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. _-Schaffbar_

Viel Glück euch allen

Mfg
Driftking007

Edit: Auch eine Wärmebildkamera könnte ich besorgen. 

Dazu vlt. auch ein i7 Untersatz. Werd den Test evtl mit ner Bench-Session verbinden


----------



## M3talGuy (1. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend/Morgen/Tag (je nachdem wann dieser Post gelesen wird )

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Lesertester für das "BitFenix Ghost".
Mein Name ist Alexander, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und ich.... ok, wer das wissen will, kann auch in dem Thread nachgucken  (Soll jetzt nich so rüberkommen, als hätte ich keine Lust das zu schreiben, eher so als kleiner Gag  ) 

Also nochmal: Ich heiße Alex, bin 19 und wohne in Oldenburg. Ich mache zur Ziet eine Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker Systemintegration.

Mein System:
*CPU*: Intel Core i5 3570k @ 3,8 Ghz
*Kühler*: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Mein Lesertest)
*Board*: AsRock Z77 Extreme4
*GraKa*: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 OC´d (950/1150)
*RAM*: 8 GB Corsair Vengeance
*Momentanes Gehäuse*: MS-Tech CA-0300 Stingray NG

Ich würde das System gerne vom Standpunkt eines normalen Users bewerten, so wie ich einer bin.
Also nicht von den Kriterien eines Silent-Freaks aus. (Kann ich natürlich auch machen, aber es sollen ja auch normale User was mit dem Test anfangen können  )

Punkte bei einem Review wären:


Verpackung (+Fotos)
Lieferumfang (+Fotos)
Verarbeitung (+Fotos)
Montage (+Fotos)
Belüftungssystem (Schematischer Airflow, Lüftungsmöglichkeiten, ...) (+Fotos)
Laustärke (+ Vergleich zum alten Gehäuse)
Temperaturen (+ Vergleich zum alten Gehäuse)

Ich würde mich sehr freuen als Lesertester auserkoren zu werden,
da mir das Basteln mit Hardware einfach mordmäßig spaß macht und ich zudem
eh am überlegen war mir ein neues Gehäuse zu beschaffen, da das alte einen eher 
ungünstigen airflow aufweist, und zudem zu wenig Platz für vernünftiges Kabel-
management darin ist.

Für Fotos steht mir eine Canon EOS 550D von meiner Freundin zur Verfügung 
(Ich denke diesmal werden die Fotos auch besser als im letzten Review, allerdings waren da
auch etwas störende Witterungsverhältnisse  )


Liebe Grüße

Alex


----------



## Quppi (1. Oktober 2012)

Hallo PCGH-Team,
hiermit möchte ich mich gerne für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Ghost bewerben. Ich würde diesen Test in meiner Freizeit gerne übernehmen, da ich mich schon lange für Hardware interessiere. Falls ihr mich für den Test auswählt, würde ich dabei auf folgende Punkte eingehen:
-Verpackung
-Lieferumfang
-Besonderheiten/Alleinstellungsmerkmale im Vergleich zu anderen Gehäusen
-Material und Verarbeitung
-Montage der Komponenten
-Erweiterbarkeit (Lüfter, Wakü, Staubschutz etc.)
-Subjektive Einschätzung der Lautstärke (ich besitze leider kein Schallpegelmessgerät, weswegen die Einschätzung nur subjektiv ist. Ich werde aber versuchen ein ordentliches Video zu machen, um die Lautstärke zu dokumentieren.)
-Benchmark zur Temperaturmessung meiner Komponenten

Als System besitze ich:
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+
Kühler: Scythe Mugen 3 Rev. B
Mainboard: Abit A-N68SV
GPU: GTX 460 SE von Gainward
HDD: Maxtor 500GB mit 7200 RpM (Sata II)

Den ganzen Test werde ich mit ordentlichen Fotos dokumentieren. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich zum Lesertest auswählt, da ich mich immer sehr über die anderen Lesertests gefreut habe und selber gerne Hardware teste.
Liebe Grüße 
Quppi


----------



## ratmal86 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte mich hiermit auch für einen Lesertest bewerben. Ein sehr schönes Gehäuse .
Bei mir MUSS ein PC aus einem Abstand von ca. einem Meter nicht mehr höhrbar sein. Aus diesem Grund würde ich folgende Komponenten für den Test verbauen (wurden grad für einen Bekannten bestellt):
I5 3550 @ Alpenföhn Matterhorn @ 140mm Wing Boost Lüfter (PMW per Mainboard geregelt)
Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3 Z77
8 GB Ram G.Skill 
GTX 670 OC @ Alpenföhn Peter @ 2x 120mm Wing Boost Lüfter (PMW per Grafikkarte geregelt)
SSD Drive
passives 500 Watt Netzteil

Begutachtet werden: Verarbeitung, Lieferumfang, Montage der Komponenten
Weiterhin wird das Kühlsystem unter die Lupe genommen (Lautstärke und Temperaturen der Komponenten; dazu einmal ohne Last und zum "Einheizen" werden Prime und Furmark für 30min parallel laufen gelassen). Anschließend werden zur Referenz passende Wing Boost Lüfter verbaut. Die Lautstärke würde ich nach meiner Gehörempfindlichkeit beurteilen bzw. ich werde versuchen, ein Messgerät zu bekommen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich das Gehäuse mit den obigen Kriterien testen dürfte 

Viele Grüße,

Nils


----------



## beren2707 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hiermit möchte ich mich um den Bitfenix Ghost-Lesertest bewerben.

Da ich seit nunmehr 14 Jahren Computer intensiv nutze, verfüge ich über   ein relativ großes Spektrum an Erfahrung mit verschiedenen Gehäusen; aktuell habe ich neben dem Haupt-PC im CM 690 II Advanced noch zwei ältere Rechner im Betrieb (Sharkoon Rebel 9 Pro Value & Lian Li PC-70). Da ich nebenbei regelmäßig für Freunde, Bekannte etc. PCs zusammenstelle, habe ich schon von A wie Aerocool bis Z wie Zalman eine Großzahl der Anbieter verbaut und vermag daher die Qualitäten eines Gehäuses ziemlich gut einzuschätzen.

Falls ich das Gehäuse testen dürfte,  müsste es sich (voraussichtlich) in folgenden Punkten bewähren:


Lieferumfang (Zubehör wie Adapter, Qualität der Anleitung etc.).
Verarbeitung  (allgemeine Verarbeitung, scharfe Kanten, Kabelmanagement, Verwindungssteifheit, verbaute Lüfter und Anbringung derselben etc.).
Montage (Platzverhältnisse, HDD-Entkopplung etc.)
Kühlleistung/Lautstärke  (verschiedenen Lastszenarien (Idle, Videoschnitt, diverse Spiele) bei 50/75/100% Drehzahl der Lüfter; da ich über keine  Messegeräte verfüge, würde ich in einem sehr leisen Raum das Gehäuse unter den verschiedenen Testbedingungen  einmal im Abstand von 50cm mit einem Mikrofon aufnehmen und die  Soundfiles zur Vergleichbarkeit hochladen; zusätzlich würde ich diese  Prozedur noch einmal im üblichen Abstand von 1m durchführen).
Subjektive Einschätzung (Optik, Preis, Funktionalität etc.).
Als  mittlerweile versierter Lehramtsstudent im gerade begonnenen fünften  Semester mit den  Fächern Deutsch, Geschichte und Sozialkunde in  Würzburg, müsste mein  Stil den Anforderungen, nach mehreren verfassten  wissenschaftlichen  Arbeiten und Protokollen, vollstens entsprechen; da  dies mein dritter Lesertest wäre, sollte er mindestens den bisher  erfolgten, dem ETS-T40-TA-Lesertest und dem A4Tech-Lesertest,  stilistisch gleichen. Dank meiner Sony Alpha 65 und geeignetem Equipment (Stativ, Makroobjektiv, Photobox) bin ich nun auch in der Lage, einwandfreie Photographien anzufertigen; zusätzlich würde ich noch ein Unboxing-Video erstellen.

Ich hoffe daher, dass ich den Ansprüchen erneut gerecht und für den Lesertest in Anspruch genommen werde.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
beren2707


----------



## ct5010 (2. Oktober 2012)

Guten Tag,

hiermit würde ich mich gerne zum Lesertest eines BitFenix Ghost-Gehäuses bewerben. Alle Voraussetzungen sind erfüllt:



Spoiler



- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
Ja sonst kann ich mich ja nicht bewerben.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
Das macht mir viel Spaß und deshalb wird der Artikel auch nicht lieblos und kurz ausfallen
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
Copy & Paste-Fail? 
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
Ja, meine Schreibe ist recht gut und ordentlich.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
Hab zwar keine teure Kameraausrüstung, vielleicht kann ich eine ausleihen, oder zur Not auch einfach mit der IXUS 90 IS knipsen, bei viel Licht macht sie doch zugegeben anständige Fotos.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
Selbsterklärend.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
Auch selbsterklärend.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
Einverstanden.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 11.11.2012. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
Vier Wochen? Das ist viel Zeit, das reicht völlig aus.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
Würde ich denke ich behalten.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
Wer PCGH nicht kennt sollte auch den Test nicht lesen dürfen  [/Spaß]
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
Ja, auch das ist selbsterklärend.



Ich beschäftige mich außerdem seit einigen Jahren leidenschaftlich mit Hardware. Ich helfe oft Freunden, Bekannten etc "ehrenamtlich", PCs richtig zu konfigurieren und zusammenzustellen. Neben dem Interesse zur PC-(Games-)Hardware spiele ich auch noch sehr gerne Klavier.

Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit habe ich einen PC zusammengebaut, welches ich als *Testsystem* verwenden würde:


 *CPU:* Intel Core i5-3450 @stock (-0,15V Offset)
 *CPU-Kühler:* Thermalright HR-02 Macho _(noch nicht im Besitz, aber nach Erhalt dieses Kühlers werde ich auch dazu ein Review schreiben und die dazu abhängigen Tests im Lesertest veröffentlichen)_
 *Mainboard:* Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H
 *RAM:* 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600 CL9
 *Netzteil:* be quiet! L8 430W
 *Laufwerke:* Crucial m4 128GB, LG DVD-Laufwerk
 *Gehäuse:* Corsair Carbide 300R


Zu meinem *Testequipment* gehört auch noch eine *Rode Videomic Pro* dazu, mit dem ich fünfsekündige Soundfiles mit der Lüfterlautstärke aufzeichnen werde, damit jeder ein besseres Bild davon bekommen kann.

Wahrscheinlich kommt hierbei noch eine Sapphire HD 7750 Ultimate dazu, dies ist allerdings noch nicht sicher. Zur Not kann ich auch eine alte HD6450 passiv nehmen, da ich die (Semi-)Passivleistung ausgiebig testen werde.

Außerdem kann ich versuchen, an ein altes Pentium 4-System zu kommen, falls ich dieses endlich wieder zum Laufen bringen kann, Arbeitsspeicher defekt.


Der *Aufbau meines Lesertestes* würde grob so aussehen:


 *Danksagung*
an PCGH etc.
 *Informationen zum Produkt*
Allgemeine Informationen zum Hersteller, zum Produkt und die anderen Produkte des Herstellers.
 *Preis*
Nicht jeder hat das Geld, ein sehr teures Gehäuse wie das 800D von Corsair zu kaufen. Die Preisklasse wird klar bestimmt sowie Konkurrenzprodukte aufgelistet.
 *Verpackung*
Das Gehäuse sollte sauber ankommen und die Verpackung nicht "gebraucht" aussehen.
 *erster Eindruck*
Ist das Gehäuse gut angekommen (die Verpackung spielt eine wichtige Rolle), ist alles sauber verarbeitet, riecht das Gehäuse komisch, und was man halt unter dem ersten Eindruck versteht 
 *Zubehör*
Viele Gehäuse kommen einfach nur mit ein paar Kabelbindern und sehr wenigen Schrauben. Das sollte nicht sein. Außerdem sollten die Schrauben - sofern einigermaßen sichtbar - schwarz lackiert sein.
 *Äußere Erscheinung*
_- Verarbeitung:_
Hier wird das Gehäuse auf Kratzer (in der Lackierung), Dellen etc. geprüft. Auch die Dicke und Stabilität der Seitenwände werden eine wichtige Rolle spielen. Das Gehäuse darf nicht zu viel Plastik haben und es sollte nicht billig wirken. Nichts sollte leicht zerbrechlich sein und auch nicht so wirken.
_- Aussehen:_
Das Aussehen spielt für viele User eine primäre Rolle bei der Gehäuseauswahl. Neben ein paar Fotos werden natürlich auch Merkmale des Gehäuses bestens beschrieben. Es wird auch die Präsenz und Qualität von Sleeves betrachtet.
 *Innenaufbau*
_- Kabelmanagement:_
Die ordentliche Verlegung von Kabeln ist sowohl für die Ästhetik als auch für den Luftstrom sehr wichtig. Das Kabelordnungssystem sollte idealerweise hinter dem Mainboard verlaufen und die Kabel im Normalfall nicht zu stark erkennbar sein: "Grommets" für die Kabeldurchführungen. Kabelbinderpunkte sowie das System für die Durchführung des P4/P8-Anschlusses sowie der Platz für das Kabelmanagement sind sehr wichtig.
_- Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten:_
HDD-Plätze, Grafikkartenslots etc.
_- Konzept:_
Philosophie des Gehäuses und deren Umsetzung.
_- Platz für CPU-Kühler und Kompatibilität mit (Kompakt-)WaKüs:_
Backplate, Mainboard-Cutout, WaKü-Löcher, maximale Höhe für CPU-Kühler, Platz für WaKüs und Kompakt-WaKüs
 *Einbau*
Ich werde den Einbau mit Text und Bildern protokollieren, sodass ihr ihn bewundern dürft 
 *Features*
HDD-Hotswap/Dock, USB-Anschlüsse etc.
 *Modding-Möglichkeiten*
Beleuchtung, Seitenfenster, Modding für verschiedene WaKü-Konfigurationen
 *Temperaturen und Silenttauglichkeit*
Alle Temperaturen werden mittels HWMonitor ermittelt.
Die Temperaturen der CPU und GPU (ggf. auch HD7750 passiv) werden im Idle und unter Prime95 Blend + FurMark-Last nach 30 Minuten gemessen. 
_- Normalbetrieb: _
Alpenföhn Civetta _mit Referenzlüfter_:
1 Lüfter hinten _(vormontiert)_
1 Lüfter hinten und vorne _(vormontiert)_
1 Lüfter oben _(BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm)_
1 Lüfter oben und 1 Lüfter unten _(vormontiert & Spectre Pro)_
ohne Lüfter
_- Silent:_
Thermalright HR-02 Macho _(semi)passiv_
1 Lüfter hinten _(vormontiert)_
1 Lüfter hinten und vorne _(vormontiert)_
1 Lüfter oben _(BitFenix Spectre Pro 200mm)_
1 Lüfter oben und 1 Lüfter unten _(vormontiert & Spectre Pro)_
ohne Lüfter
_Vormontierte Lüfter:_
Qualität, Lautstärke und Förderleistung der Lüfter
_- Belüftungskonzept: _
Lüfterslots, Staubfilter etc.
_- Entkopplung: _
HDDs, allgemeine Schwingugnsentkopplung (z.B. Netzteil), Qualität der verwendeten Dämmung, und ob die Dämmung ordnungsgemäß wie gewünscht funktioniert.
 *was mir sonst (positiv/negativ) auffällt*
Alles, was mich sonst unerwartet positiv oder negativ überrascht hat
 *Vergleich zu meinem Corsair Carbide 300R in allen Bereichen nach jedem Abschnitt*
Insbesondere die Lautstärke, Temperatur und die vorinstallierten Lüfter werden verglichen
 *Fazit*
Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, Alternativen, Kaufempfehlung oder nicht, Bewertung der Innovationen des Gehäuses


Natürlich werden auch alle Funktionen des Gehäuses Seite für Seite erläutert, nichts wird ausgelassen. Jedes Feature wird dabei gut beschrieben und gut geprüft: Ist es nötig? Funktioniert es so, wie es funktionieren soll? Ist es praktisch? Kann jeder damit umgehen? Ist es gut verarbeitet? Im Grunde genommen wird alles, was auch vom Gehäuse bewertet wird, für alle Funktionen/Features etc. auch bewertet, natürlich nur da, wo es geht.

Selbstverständlich werde ich mein Bestes geben, um es allen Usern - auch denen, die sich vielleicht nicht so gut auskennen - z.B. durch Begriffserklärungen verständlich zu machen und dabei natürlich so viele Standpunkte wie möglich berücksichtigen, z.B.: Leistung vs. Lautheit etc. So werde ich so viele Szenarien wie möglich testen, in denen ein PC-Gehäuse eingesetzt werden kann (kein Extrem-OC, das Zubehör dazu habe ich nicht).

Es wird außerdem nach der Veröffentlichung des Tests nachgefragt, was ich sonst noch testen soll. Die User würden von mir die Möglichkeit bekommen, Vorschläge im Thread zu posten, was ich testen soll. Auf die Vorschläge werde ich selbstverständlich eingehen, außer es stellt eine Gefahr für mich, die Umwelt, die Umgebung und die Garantie etc. dar.

Weiterhin werde ich mich bemühen, den Test so zu gestalten, dass das Lesen Spaß macht und man nicht bei der Hälte einschläft. Der Test wird von mir trotzdem noch einheitlich gegliedert sein und alle formellen Wichtigkeiten werden natürlich berücksichtigt. Trotzdem werde ich sehr pingelig und kritisch sein, für jede Kleinigkeit gibt es schon einen "Punktabzug". Die Pingeligkeit wird vor allem die Lüfter und Sleeves sehr hart treffen.

Und da ich wirklich technikbegeistert bin und meine, mich bei Gehäusen relativ gut auszukennen, finde ich, dass das BitFenix Ghost viele vorher ungesehene Feautures bietet. Parallel zum Vergleich zu meinem Corsair Carbide 300R werde ich natürlich auch auf andere Gehäuse eingehen, die ich zwar vielleicht nicht besitze, aber beispielsweise aus Internetvideos und Reviews kenne. Um den Vergleich so fair wie möglich zu gestalten, werden natürlich nur Gehäuse im selben Preissegment angesprochen.

Egal wer der glückliche Tester sein wird, ich wünsche allen viel Glück und vielen Dank an PCGH für diese tolle Aktion! 

Über ein Testobjekt würde ich mich übrigens wirklich freuen - es wäre eine große Ehre, ein Geschenk zum Geburtstag von PCGH zu bekommen  Gebt mir, einem recht neuen User, doch eine Chance  Wäre ich schon länger hier dabei, hätte ich auch schon ein paar Reviews geschrieben. Hier ist mein erster Versuch: Corsair Carbide 300R Review 
Durch die vielen berücksichtigten Aspekte ist die Textmenge auch nicht sehr gering, aber ich habe das Review insgesamt innerhalb von vier Stunden (inkl. allem drum und dran) geschrieben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

ct5010


----------



## frodo-64 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo PCGH Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich um den Lesertest für Gehäuse aus dem Hause Bitfenix.

Das Bitfenix Ghost ist nicht nur optisch sondern auch Harwaretechnisch ein echter Hingucker! Ich würde mich daher sehr freuen, wenn ich die Möglichkeit bekomme dieses Gehäuse im Rahmen des Lesertest einmal auf Herz und Nieren prüfen zu können.
Ich bin wie sicherlich viele hier ein wenig Computerverrückt und immer auf der Suche nach der neusten Hardware. Daher weiß ich auch genau wie schwer es ist, aus tausenden von Angeboten die zu einem passende Hardware zu finden. Die Möglichkeit mit dem Lesertest anderen bei ihrer Suche helfen zu können, finde ich daher einfach nur Genial.

Natürlich bringe ich dafür auch die nötige Vorraussetzung mit. Als Azubi im Bereich Fachinformatiker mit Schwerpunkt Systemintegration kenne ich mich nicht nur theoretisch mit Computerhardware aus, nein ich habe auch schon etliche PC zusammenbauen, prüfen und warten müssen. Privat kommt dazu noch das Overclocking. Im Zuge dessen kenne ich mich natürlich auch mit Kühlern außerhalb mitgelieferten Standarts aus.

Das technische Know-How wird unterstützt durch eine Spigelreflex Kamera aus dem Hause Exilim, um das Gehäuse auch ins rechte Licht zu rücken.
Zuguter letzt noch zu meiner Schreibe: Da ich in meinem Betrieb viel Kundenkontakt habe weiß ich mich auszudrücken und bin auch in meinen Formulierungen sicher.

Das möchte ich gerne Testen:
- Lieferumfang
- Montage
- Kühlleistung
- Geräuschentwicklung
- Verarbeitung
- Aufrüstmöglichkeiten
- Benchmarks

Ich würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mich für den Lesertest auswählt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

frodo-64


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (2. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend,

hiermit möchte ich mich auch für den Lesertest bewerben.
Bisher hatte ich nur Gamergehäuse, die viel Wert auf ein auffälliges Aussehen legten, aber wenig mit Silenttauglichkeit am Hut hatten, deshalb würde ich mich sehr freuen, in diesem Bereich auch einige Erfahrungen zu sammeln.
Mein eigenes System besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K (Kühler: HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW))
Mobo: MSI Z77A-GD65
RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance LP
Grafik: MSI R7850 Twin Frozr
Netzteil: Corsair TX650
Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410 (zwei Gehäuselüfter in der Front, je 120mm, einer im Heck, auch 120mm und einer im Deckel mit 140mm)

Diese Hardware würde ich hauptsächlich für den Test verwenden. Falls ich im Testzeitraum meinen Vater besuchen würde, würde ich das Gehäuse auch noch mit seiner Hardware (siehe weiter unten) testen, wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, wird der Test mit diesem System noch zusätzlich nachgeliefert.

Das System meines Vaters sieht so aus:
CPU: Intel Core i5-760
Mobo: Gigabyte H55M-USB3
RAM: 4GB Corsair C8
Grafik: Asus EAH 5450 Silent
Netzteil: Corsair CX500
Gehäuse: Blackstorm Raidmax (je ein 120mm-Lüfter vorne und hinten)

Bei meinem Test würde ich folgende Gesichtspunkte unter die Lupe nehmen:
- erster Eindruck
- Verarbeitung / Material
- Zubehör
- Welche Features hat das Gehäuse? (Lüftersteuerung, herausnehmbarer HDD-Käfig, Kabelmanagement usw.)
- Bietet das Gehäuse genügend Platz für große Komponenten?
- Lässt sich das Gehäuse gut "aufrüsten"? (z.B. durch Dämmmatten, Staubfilter, zusätzliche Lüfter usw.)
- Wie gut kann das Gehäuse mit der produzierten Wärme der Hardware umgehen? (hierbei würde ich sowohl die Grafikkartem, als auch die CPU einem Stresstest unterziehen und die Temperaturen der einzelnen Komponenten mit dem/den anderen Gehäuse(n) vergeleichen)
- das Wichtigste bei einem Silent Gehäuse: die Lautheit (Können Lüfter entkoppelt werden und wenn ja, wie gut? Lohnt sich das entkoppeln? Sind die mitgelieferten Lüfter silenttauglich? Wie gut dämmt das Gehäuse die Geräusche der Hardware?) hierbei würde ich selbst die Lautstärke beurteilen und ein Youtube-Video hochladen, damit man sich auch selbst ein Bild machen kann.

Hier ist mein erster Lesertest zu finden.

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen, wenn ich das Bitfenix Ghost testen dürfte.

Gruß,
s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> - Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit CPU-Kühlern haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.


 

Erst mal ein Lob an Stephan für den Copy&Paste Fehler , den machst du nicht zum ersten Mal. 

So, jetzt zum eigentlichen Teil, der Bewerbung:

Die Bedingungen werden selbstverständlich, wie immer, alle erfüllt.

Das Testsystem:
CPU: Intel Core i7 3770k
Kühler: Scythe Katana 3
Board: Asus P8Z77-V
RAM:16 Gb Corsair Vengeance
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2Tb
SSD´s: OCZ Agility 3 128 Gb, Sandisk SSD 64 Gb
GPU: Asus GTX 680-DC2O-2GD5
Netzteil: Cougar PowerX 700W
 Gehäuse: Cougar Evolution

Gliederung des Tests:
1. Verarbeitung / Zubehör
2. Montage
3. Temperatur und Lautstärkeeinschätzung(eigene Einschätzung!!!) unter Last und im Idle (auch mit OC)
4. Ausführliches Fazit.
 5. Danksagung

Alle Messwerte würde ich mit meinem Cougar Evolution gegentesten, um Vergleichswerte zu haben.
Bebildert wird dies mithilfe einer hochwertigen Spiegelreflexkamera von Canon.

Über ein Testobjekt würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Greetz GFL


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Erst mal ein Lob an Stephan für den Copy&Paste Fehler , den machst du nicht zum ersten Mal.


Ich kann dir auch erklären, wieso: Jeder Lesertest wird nicht nur im Forum, sondern auch auf PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele vorgestellt. Da die Leser dort allerdings anders als im Forum in der 3. Person angesprochen werden, sind die Zeilen nach "Hier die Bedingungen" abgesehen von diesem Punkt inhaltsgleich. Beide Texte muss ich parallel veröffentlichen (damit der Link von der Main in den Bewerbungs-Thread führt und umegekehrt) und so kann es passieren, dass ich manchmal aus Versehen nur eine Passage ändere.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (2. Oktober 2012)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich kann dir auch erklären, wieso: Jeder Lesertest wird nicht nur im Forum, sondern auch auf PCGH: Computer, IT-Technik und Spiele vorgestellt. Da die Leser dort allerdings anders als im Forum in der 3. Person angesprochen werden, sind die Zeilen nach "Hier die Bedingungen" abgesehen von diesem Punkt inhaltsgleich. Beide Texte muss ich parallel veröffentlichen (damit der Link von der Main in den Bewerbungs-Thread führt und umegekehrt) und so kann es passieren, dass ich manchmal aus Versehen nur eine Passage ändere.


 Ja, kann ich verstehen. Aber das is jetzt schon zum 2. oder 3. Mal nach einander passiert


----------



## Angel0wnx3 (3. Oktober 2012)

*Hallo Liebes PCGH Team,*

ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest des BitFenix Ghost Gehäuses.

Zum einen bin ich als Gamer sehr interressiert in neue Produkte und möchte in diesem Bereich auch meine Meinung und Tests veröffentlichen, wobei technische Details dieser für mich sehr wichtig sind.
Zum anderen bin ich beruflich Systemadministrator/Fachinformatiker und trage Verantwortung für Server und Computer der Angestellten. Durch die eigene Auswahl der Komponenten gewährleiste ich eine sehr gute Leistung an ihren Arbeitsgeräten und möchte diese auch weiter verbessern. Da fallen folgende Kriterien für ein Gehäuse an:
- Lautstärke
- Temperatur
- Kompatibilität für die Zukunft
- Größe
- Kabel Management

Für Fotos wird mir ein Freund zu Seite stehen, der Hobby Fotograf ist und beruflich im Grafikdesign tätig ist. 

Für Test habe ich zum einen mein momentanes System:
- CPU: AMD Phenom X6 1090T
- Kühler: ZALMAN CNPS9900
- Arbeitsspeicher: Patriot Memory Viper 8GB 1600Mhz
- Mainboard: MSI 890FXA-GD70
- GPU: Asus ROG Matrix HD5870
- HDD1: Samsung SP2514N 250GB (IDE)
- HDD2: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB (SATA III)
- SSD: OZC Vertex 4 128GB (SATA III)
- Gehäuse: Antec NINE HUNDRED TWO 

Zum anderen besitze ich auch noch verschiedene andere Systeme. Dort befinden sich auch µATX Motherboards, was natürlich auch interresant wäre zu betrachten 

Nach folgenden Kriterien werde ich Testen:
_- Lieferumfang
- Verarbeitung
- Features
- Montage
- Luftzirkulation
- Temperaturentwicklung (Idle/Last)
- Lautstärke_

Ich würde mich sehr freuen für diesen Test ausgewählt zu werden und meinen Test hier zu veröffentlichen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Angel0wnx3


----------



## mgf (3. Oktober 2012)

Edit: hat sich erledigt, muss doch mehr arbeiten. Viel Glück allen anderen Bewerbern!


----------



## Jaran91 (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo PCGH Team,
hier meine Bewerbung für den Lesertest des Bitfenix Ghost.
Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme Forum bin ich ja bereits. Weiter bin ich auch in der Lage ausführliche Testberichte/Artikel zu schreiben.
Erfahrung mit Gehäusen und Hardware kann ich durch viele eigene Umbauten und das Zusammenbauen von PCs für Bekannte bieten.
Da die Klausurenphase ja vorbei ist, werde ich die Endzeit auch locker einhalten können.

Folgendes Testsystem werde ich benutzen:

CPU: Intel i5 3570k
Kühler: Thermalright True Spirit
Mainboard: AsRock z77 Pro3
Arbeitsspeicher: GeIL 8 GB 1333 MHz (wird eventuell bis zum Testzeitpunkt gegen 16gb 1600MHz Ram getauscht)
GPU: ASUS GTX660TI-DC2-OG-2GD5
SSD: Crucial M4 128GB
HDD: Hitachi CinemaStar 5K1000

Für Bildaufnahmen und Videos steht eine Canon EOS 600d zur Verfügung.

nach folgenden Punkten werde ich meinen Test gliedern:
- Danksagung/Einleitung
- Lieferumfang /Verarbeitung (inklusive Unboxing-Video)
- Einbau von Hardware
- Kühlleistung(Idle, Last und eventuell OC)
- Lautstärke
- Fazit

Ich würde mich freuen für den Test ausgewählt zu werden.
Beste Grüße
Jaran91


----------



## MainBrain (3. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch mal wieder für einen Lesertest.
Warum? Das Gehäuse interessiert mich und ich finde das Konzept und den inneren Aufbau sehr ansprechend. Ausserdem ist mein aktuelles Lian Li-Gehäuse mit Silent-Mod auf Dauer einfach schlecht geeignet was weitere Modifikationen und vor allem das Kabelmanagement angeht.

Ich habe bereits vor ziemlich genau 3 Jahren einen Lesertest "gewonnen" und behaupte einen recht guten Test abgeliefert zu haben (siehe Link in Sig "Lesertest Xigmatek BiFrost"), was denke ich auch in den Kommentaren zum Ausdruck kam.
Ich habe also bereits praktische Erfahrungen mit Tests dieser Art und würde natürlich, aufbauend auf diesen, versuchen den Test noch ausführlicher zu gestalten und auch Seiten und Ecken zu beleuchten, die vielleicht in herkömmlichen Tests ein wenig zu kurz kommen.

Zum Test würde ich natürlich die Komponenten meines Hauptrechners verbauen:


i5-2500K@4,2GHz (gekühlt von Scythe Ninja 3)
Asus P8P67 Rev.3.0
16GB DDR3 1333@1600 TeamGroup Elite
HD5850 Rev.1@HD5870 (mit Thermalright T-Rad² GTX + VRM R3)
3 HDDs (insgesamt 4TB)
Crucial m4 SSD
Corsair HX520 PSU
usw. (Rest und Pics im Sysprofile-Link in der Sig)

Besonderes Augenmerk werde ich auf die Vibrationen und Schwingungen verursacht durch HDDs und andere mechanisch bewegte Elemente sowie auf das Kabelmanagement legen. Durch meine langjährigen Erfahrungen mit PC-Gehäusen weiss ich, dass gerade billige Materialwahl und schlechte Verarbeitung die Freude am neuen Gehäuse schnell schmälern können. Aber alle anderen Punkte wie Integration der Hardware, allgemeine Lautstärke (mit den Standard- als auch mit anderen Lüftern), Temperaturverhalten bei verschiedenen Lastsituationen/Lüfterdrehzahlen und sonstige Features kommen garantiert nicht zu kurz.
Schöne und aussagekräftige Fotos sind natürlich auch diesmal wieder Formsache. 

Ich würde mich also sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich auswählt um das Bitfenix Ghost ausgiebig testen zu können.    

Viele Grüße
MainBrain


----------



## lalaker (3. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH-Team!

  Hiermit bewerbe ich für den Lesertest vom Bitfenix Ghost-Gehäuse.

  Mir ist im Preisbereich um 100 Euro noch kein perfektes Gehäuse untergekommen. Ich betrachte mich als kritischen Konsumenten, der nur sehr selten mit den Produkten am Markt voll zufrieden ist. Meist würde ich mir wünschen, dass dies oder das von den Designern oder Ingenieuren anders gemacht worden wäre. Wenn Sie also von einem Tester erwarten, das Produkt über den Grünen Klee zu loben, brauchen Sie mich nicht berücksichtigen.

  Obwohl ich als Einzelperson natürlich keine absolut objektive Bewertung abgeben kann, versuche ich, nach bestem Wissen und die Gewissen, die Pro und Contra Punkte eines Produktes genau herauszuarbeiten.

  Neben den üblichen Kriterien wie, Optik, Haptik, Verarbeitung, Platzangebot usw. werde ich vor allem auf die Silent-Tauglichkeit des Gehäuses Wert legen. Immerhin verkauft Bitfenix dieses Gehäuse als neuen Silenttower.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...nix-ghost-neuer-silenttower-von-bitfenix.html

  Es würden darin zwei verschiedene HW-Systeme verbaut werden. Einmal ein Mikro-ATX-System mit onboard-Grafik und TV-Karte, und einmal ein ATX-Gaming-System.
  Besonders wichtig ist mir hierbei neben der einfachen Montage vor allem die Möglichkeit, die Kabeln sauber verlegen bzw. verstecken zu können. 
  Sollten Sie genauere Angaben zur Test-Hardware wünschen, kann ich diese gerne bei Bedarf nachliefern.

  In meiner Freizeit bin ich quasi als „Chef-Berater“ im Systembauforum eines österreichischen Forums tätig. Wenn Sie nach „lalaker“ (Österreich) suchen, können Sie sich vielleicht einen besseren Eindruck von mir verschaffen. Nach der „Sperrfrist“ würde ich den Test gerne auch in dem Forum veröffentlichen.

  Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich dieses neue Gehäuse genauer unter die Lupe nehmen dürfte.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen
  lalaker


----------



## lunar19 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallo liebes PCGH-Team,

  hiermit möchte ich mich auf den Lesertest des Bitfenix Ghost bewerben. Ich bin nun auch schon etwas länger hier im Forum aktiv und verfasse in eigener Sache Testberichte (Links siehe unten). Da sich meine Reviews bis jetzt fast nur auf den Bereich Luftkühlung und Gehäuse bezogen haben, möchte ich mich hier bewerben, um meine Erfahrungen in diesem Ressort einzubringen und einen qualitativ hochwertigen Testbericht zu erstellen. 

  Ich habe eine ordentliche und korrekte Schreibe, kann dank meiner Lumix TZ-6 und einem Fotozelt gute Bilder abliefern und aufgrund längerer Erfahrung auch Vergleiche mit anderen Gehäusen ziehen. Besonderen Wert würde ich auf eine bestimmte Gegenüberstellung legen, nämlich den Vergleich vom Bitfenix Ghost und dem Bitfenix Raider, welches ich schon testen durfte. Der Fokus würde dabei dann auch auf den Temperaturen liegen, welche sich ja schon bauart-bedingt unterscheiden würden, allerdings würde eine Analyse der beiden Arten des Gehäuseaufbaus folgen (Kühlleistung- und Silentoptimierung). 

  Mein System, mit welchem ich die Kühlleistung des Gehäuses testen würde, ist ein normales, eingespieltes System aus einem Tower-Kühler und einem beliebten und verbreitetem Prozessor sowie einer Grafikkarte mit der Direct-Heat-Exhaust-Technologie (DHE), welche von einer guten Gehäuselüftung profitiert und so angemessene Referenzwerte liefern kann. Außerdem gehört noch ein leises Netzteil zum Programm, welches sich ebenso in einer Standardgröße befindet. Das Testsystem zusammengefasst:

*CPU*: AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,6 GHz
*CPU-Kühler*: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B
*Mainboard*: Gigabyte GA-870A USB3 Rev. 3.0
*GPU*: Sapphire Radeon HD 4890 OC @ 901/1000 MHz
*RAM*: 8 GB G.Skill RipjawsX 1333 MHZ CL7
*PSU*: be quiet! Straight Power E8 580 Watt CM

Meine Verlgeichsobjekte für den Test wären:


Bitfenix Raider
Enermax Clipeus
NZXT Tempest Evo
(Enermax Phoenix Neo)
       Nun zum Aufbau des Tests. Ich würde das Review (grob) so strukturien, dass zu Beginn die Eigenschaften und technischen Daten des Samples behandelt werden. Außerdem spielt die Verpackung sowie der erste Eindruck eine entscheidende Rolle. Danach wird das Gehäuse von allen Seiten her betrachtet und erläuert, beginnend mit der äußeren Erscheinung und nach innen vorarbeitend. Darauf folgt eine Erklärung der Montage des Mainboards und der Festplatten sowie Laufwerke. Außerdem werden die mitgelieferten Lüfter gezeigt und in ihren Eigenschaften beurteilt. Nachdem die Montage dann mit dem Netzteil abgeschlossen ist, werden Bilder der Gesamtheit gezeigt und das System wird „angeworfen“. Die Kühlleistung wird bewertet und die Lautstärke mit einem Video dargestellt. Abschließend folgt ein Fazit und die Vergabe eines entsprechenden Awards mit Pro/Contra-Darstellung. Zusammengefasst bedeutet dies also:


   Danksagung
   Einleitung
   Spezifikationen
   Verpackung/ Erster Eindruck
   Äußere Erscheinung
   Innenaufbau
   Montage
   Kühlleistung
   Lautstärke
   Fazit
   Weiterführende Links
       Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, noch einmal nach längerer Zeit ein Stück zum Testen gestellt zu bekommen und mich der Kritik und den Verbesserungsverschlägen der User zu stellen. 

  Ich wünsche allen Mitbewerbern viel Glück 

  Viele Grüße,
  lunar19

Anhang: In diesem Spoiler befinden sich die Links zu meinen bisherigen Reviews:



Spoiler



[Review] Enermax Clipeus – Der Schild für deine Hardware?
[Review] Bitfenix Raider – Lautstarker Räuber oder ausgeglichener Angreifer?
[Review] Teufel Concept E 100 Control – 5.1-Einsteigeranlage aus dem Hause Teufel – teuflisch gut?
[Review] Noctua NF-F12 PWM – Die neue Referenz der Lüfter?
[Review] Thermalright True Spirit 140 Two Fan Bundle - der noch bessere True Spirit?
[Review] Noctua NH-L12 – kleiner Kühler ganz groß?


----------



## FeuerToifel (7. Oktober 2012)

Na dann will ich auch mal:

Ich würde gerne das neue Bitfenix-Case testen, würde es auch direkt mit dem Outlaw aus selben Hause vergleichen. (Ich steh einfach auf Bitfenix )

Ein wenig zu mir vielleicht? Na gut:
Mein "richtiger, echter" Name ist Julian, ich bin 24 Jahre alt (jung?) und ich beschäftige mich seit etwa 10 Jahren mit Computern. 

Als Testsystem würde mein aktueller Pc herhalten und einfach mal umziehen, warscheinlich sogar dauerhaft.
Eckdaten: 
ASrock 970 eXtreme 4
AMD FX-6100
2x4GB DDR3-1600 CL9 Corsair Vengeance
XFX One Office Edition (Passiv gekühlte Radeon 54x0)
BeQuiet! Pure Power 530W

Für die Kühlung sind neben dem vorinstalliertem Bitfenix Spectre 120mm noch 2x Scythe Slip Stream Slim 120mm und ein Akasa zuständig. Die CPU wird mit dem Arctic Freezer eXtreme V2 gekühlt.
Zudem liegen hier noch drei 120mm Lüfter rum, die mit 2500RPM auf Höchstgeschwindgkeit nicht gerade leise sind, und somit eine Herrausforderung an die Schalldämmung.

Dies wäre mein erster Test, somit möglicherweise noch etwas unprofessionell. 

Das war's erst einmal von mir, Viel Glück an alle Mitbewerber.


----------



## gbz2k (8. Oktober 2012)

Dann mag ich es auch gerne einmal versuchen...

Bin zwar ganz neu in dem PCGH-Forum, das heißt allerdings nicht, dass ich mich mit entsprechender Hardware nicht auskenne.
Ganz aktuell habe ich großes Interesse an dem hier zu testendem Bitfenix Ghost Gehäuse. Ich würde mich sehr freuen alle erdenklichen Tests an diesem Gehäuse selbst durchzuführen.

Da ich mich zur Zeit in viele Tests zu anderen Silent Gehäusen eingelesen haben, wie z.B. dem Fractal Define R4 oder dem Antec P280 interessiert mich persönlich der direkte Vergleich zu zuvor genannten Gehäusen. 
Aber auch der Stand-Alone-Eindruck sowie das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis wird von mir durchleuchtet.

Des Weiterem wird von mir getestet:

Verpackung
Lieferumfang
Verarbeitung
Qualität des Materials (Wertigkeit)
Montage
Kühlleistung

Hier noch etwas zu meiner Person:
Mein Name ist Stefan, bin 28 J. und vom Beruf Kfm. Angestellter.
PC und alles drum herum ist ein großes Hobby, welchem ich mich hauptsächlich in meiner Freizeit widme.

Mein System:
seasonic x-660
Asus P8P67 Deluxe
Kingston HyperX Special Edition Sandy Bridge 1600MHz CL9 @ 1600MHz 8-9-8-25
I7 2600k @4,5Ghz gekühlt durch einen Noctua nh-d14
Crucial M4 SSD 128GB
RAID 2xTB @ Marvel Controller
Asus Matrix GTX580 @ 950MHZ

Also ein potentes System um dem Gehäuse mal gehörisch auf den Zahn fühlen zu können. 

So, give me a try….


----------



## stdidi1 (8. Oktober 2012)

Tag zusammen,
ich muss schon ein wenig schmunzeln hier. Wirkt ein wenig wie die Bewerbung für einen Job. Aber das soll doch "nur" ein Test werden hoffe ich. 
Die geforderten Punkte sollte ich angemessen erfüllen können. Bei Berücksichtigung werde ich einen PC-Neuaufbau vornehmen. MF ist bei mir vor der Tür. Vergleich mit einen selbst zusammengestellten Cooller Master Advance Gehäuse sowie einem Advance II möglich. 

Viel Spaß den Gewinnern beim ausprobieren!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (8. Oktober 2012)

Die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet, der Thread ist daher vorerst geschlossen. Den Lesertester wird übrigens dieses Mal Bitfenix vorschlagen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Oktober 2012)

Auf Wunsch von Bitfenix wird GeForce-Lover das Ghost-Gehäuse testen.

Wer nicht ausgewählt wurde, kann sich im PCGHX-Forum für einen neuen Lesertest bewerben, der noch heute startet.


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Ok dann kaufe ich wohl keinen Spectre Pro 200mm weil der bei mir nicht reinpasst  Wollte den auch testen und ein kleines Review schreiben! Und auch keine Alchemy LEDs 

Aber Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich freue mich, das ich das machen darf. Nochmal danke an Bitfenix ()
Ich denke, ich werde viel Spaß haben beim testen, wenn mich der Ghost nicht zu Tode erschreckt...


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, das ich das machen darf. Nochmal danke an Bitfenix ()
> Ich denke, ich werde viel Spaß haben beim testen, wenn mich der Ghost nicht zu Tode erschreckt...


 
Wünsche dir viel Spaß! Ich beneide dich  (Neid ist die ehrlichste Form von Anerkennung )


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Oktober 2012)

Danke 

Und keine Sorge, ich werde es auch "kritisch" unter die Lupe nehmen


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

Das will ich auch gar nicht bezweifeln nur die Bewerbung einiger sah nicht GANZ danach aus


----------



## gbz2k (10. Oktober 2012)

Gratuliere!!!! Bin auch total neidisch!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Oktober 2012)

Auch dir danke 

Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf´s Ghost


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich warte schon sehnsüchtig auf´s Ghost


 
Kann ich mir vorstellen


----------



## lalaker (10. Oktober 2012)

Hi ct5010

Ich schreibe das absichtlich so, weil es die einfachste und schnellste Art ist zu sehen, ob ein Hersteller/Händler von seinen Produkten bzw. von sich selbst überzeugt ist.

Dann wird ein User gewählt, der sich mit seinen Nickname schon als Hersteller-Fanboy outet und auch ein "gefällt mir" im Bitfenix-Forum klickt. 
Damit brauche ich mir ja keinen kritischen objektiven Test mehr erwarten.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du die Geschichte hinter dem Namen kennen würdest, würdest du nicht so reden 


Und "Gefällt mir" habe ich (noch ) nicht geklickt 

Du darfst dich nach dem Test gerne von seiner Objektivität überzeugen


----------



## ct5010 (10. Oktober 2012)

lalaker schrieb:


> Ich schreibe das absichtlich so, weil es die einfachste und schnellste Art ist zu sehen, ob ein Hersteller/Händler von seinen Produkten bzw. von sich selbst überzeugt ist.
> 
> Dann wird ein User gewählt, der sich mit seinen Nickname schon als Hersteller-Fanboy outet und auch ein "gefällt mir" im Bitfenix-Forum klickt.
> Damit brauche ich mir ja keinen kritischen objektiven Test mehr erwarten.



Nicht so dreist formulieren, außerdem hat GeForce nichts mit BitFenix zu tun aber auch egal 
Und ja, es ist eine gute Art, das herauszufinden, aber manche Hersteller nehmen nicht unbedingt dich, weil sie vom Produkt überzeugt sind, sondern Informationen wollen. Ich denke, GeForce-Lover wird auch von Produkt überzeugt sein, der Hersteller auch, sonst würde er es wohl nicht auf de Markt bringen, dann brauchen wir keinen solchen "Testsatz". Den Geschmack für die Auswahl der Lesertester liegt ja nicht in unserer Hand. Und es wird IMMER Kritik an einem Produkt geben. IMMER. 
Ich glaube, die haben GeForce-Lover gewählt, weil er vielleicht auch hardwaremäßig mehr zu tun hat (wenn auch nur als freiwillige Vor-Ort-Hilfe) und das Produkt ggf. gut weiterempfehlen kann. Kann mich aber auch irren, das ist übrigens menschlich.



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Wenn du die Geschichte hinter dem Namen kennen würdest, würdest du nicht so reden
> 
> Du darfst dich nach dem Test gerne von seiner Objektivität überzeugen


 
Ist bestimmt eine lange Geschichte, mit dem Namen, oder 
Und du wirst ja eh nicht von BitFenix bezahlt (im pekuniären Sinne^^) also denke ich, dass der Test wohl objektiv sein wird. Außerdem mag ich BitFenix, also wärs mir fast egal wenn du das Produkt in den Himmel lobst 

Naja ist hier etwas OT geworden, was?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Oktober 2012)

ct5010 schrieb:


> Nicht so dreist formulieren, außerdem hat GeForce nichts mit BitFenix zu tun aber auch egal
> Und ja, es ist eine gute Art, das herauszufinden, aber manche Hersteller nehmen nicht unbedingt dich, weil sie vom Produkt überzeugt sind, sondern Informationen wollen. Ich denke, GeForce-Lover wird auch von Produkt überzeugt sein, der Hersteller auch, sonst würde er es wohl nicht auf de Markt bringen, dann brauchen wir keinen solchen "Testsatz". Den Geschmack für die Auswahl der Lesertester liegt ja nicht in unserer Hand. Und es wird IMMER Kritik an einem Produkt geben. IMMER.
> Ich glaube, die haben GeForce-Lover gewählt, weil er vielleicht auch hardwaremäßig mehr zu tun hat (wenn auch nur als freiwillige Vor-Ort-Hilfe) und das Produkt ggf. gut weiterempfehlen kann. Kann mich aber auch irren, das ist übrigens menschlich.
> 
> ...



Ja, die Story ist etwas länger 

Und in den Himmel lobe ich garantiert nichts, ich bin da sehr... "akribisch" 


So, nun aber B2T pls!


----------



## BitFenix DE (10. Oktober 2012)

Interessant zu sehen wie hier so spekuliert wird. Falls ihr es genau wissen wollt, es standen mehrere User zur Auswahl, unter anderem auch ct5010 und auch lalaker. 
Das hier nun aber gegen den Lesertester gewettert wird und zudem noch versucht wird irgendwas in die von uns vorgenommene Auswahl rein zu interpretieren finde ich etwas unfair.

Selbstverständlich legen wir Wert auf einen kritischen Test, so können wir zukünftige Produkte optimieren.

Und eh es noch mehr Kopfzerbrechen gibt, die Wahl ist in diesem Fall auf Geforce-Lover gefallen da er ganz einfach die meisten Posts von den Usern aus der engeren Wahl hatte. (Ja, man kann es sich auch so einfach machen  )

Um zukünftig sowas zu unterbinden werden wir wohl PCGH_Stephan die Wahl der zukünftigen Lesertester überlassen...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Oktober 2012)

BitFenix DE schrieb:


> Um zukünftig sowas zu unterbinden werden wir wohl PCGH_Stephan die Wahl der zukünftigen Lesertester überlassen...


 Ja, das wäre wohl besser 

Trotzdem freue ich mich sehr, das Ghost testen zu dürfen

- Greetz GFL -

Edit: Wann darf ich mit Post rechnen?


----------



## BitFenix DE (10. Oktober 2012)

Sollte eigentlich noch diese Woche klappen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Oktober 2012)

Dann bau ich noch am WE um 

Ein "Unboxing" gibt´s evtl. im Blog


----------



## lalaker (10. Oktober 2012)

Nur um eines mal klar zu stellen.

Bitfenix kann sich aussuchen, wen sie wollen und sie brauchen niemandem erklären wieso oder weshalb. 

Ich suche mir auch die Leute aus, denen ich meine alte HW schenke, ganz nach meinem Geschmack.

Die Optik ist für mich halt ein wenig unglücklich und die Aussage mit den Posts ist "relativ" 
o.v.e.r.clockers.at - o.v.e.r.clockers.at

Falls der Link nicht erlaubt ist, bitte löschen.


----------



## ct5010 (11. Oktober 2012)

lalaker schrieb:


> Nur um eines mal klar zu stellen.
> 
> Bitfenix kann sich aussuchen, wen sie wollen und sie brauchen niemandem erklären wieso oder weshalb.
> 
> ...



Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass BitFenix sich das nicht aussuchen darf  



BitFenix DE schrieb:


> Interessant zu sehen wie hier so spekuliert wird. Falls ihr es genau wissen wollt, es standen mehrere User zur Auswahl, unter anderem auch ct5010 und auch lalaker.
> Das hier nun aber gegen den Lesertester gewettert wird und zudem noch versucht wird irgendwas in die von uns vorgenommene Auswahl rein zu interpretieren finde ich etwas unfair.
> 
> Selbstverständlich legen wir Wert auf einen kritischen Test, so können wir zukünftige Produkte optimieren.
> ...


 
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich nicht über eure Objektivität gezweifelt: Ganz im Gegenteil, ich habe nur ein Szenario aufgegriffen und euch sogar gelobt  Dass der User keinen kritischen Test machen sollte, habe ich auch gar nicht gesagt. Es war halt reine Spekulation. Tut mir Leid, falls es falsch aufgefasst worden ist. Übrigens würde ich nicht nach der Post-Zahl wählen, es gibt auch etwas neuere User (wie mich) und sicher auch andere, die vorher einfach nur passiv mitgelesen haben. Nichts gegen den Lesertester, der hat mit den Beiträgen auch ordentlich was am Forenleben beigetragen. 




Jetzt mal ein bisschen Selbstkritik:



ct5010 schrieb:


> Wissen ist vergänglich:


 
Kann nicht mal das, was ich selbst schreibe einhalten, die Vermutung stammt nämlich daher, weil ich sowas schonmal erlebt habe...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Oktober 2012)

Es ist da


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Es ist da


 
Viel Spaß


----------



## lalaker (12. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Es ist da



Und jetzt ein kritischer Test 

Für mich sind Lüfter mit 1000 rpm ohne Lüftersteuerung nicht leise genug für einen Silent-PC.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (12. Oktober 2012)

Du wirst deinen kritischen Test bekommen


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

lalaker schrieb:


> Und jetzt ein kritischer Test
> 
> Für mich sind Lüfter mit 1000 rpm ohne Lüftersteuerung nicht leise genug für einen Silent-PC.


 
eLoops schon  Und die Spectre sind auch sehr leise, ein Freund von mir hat die im Shinobi


----------



## GeForce-Lover (11. November 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-artikel/245362-lesertest-bitfenix-ghost.html

Ist online


----------



## FeuerToifel (12. November 2012)

lässt sich von mir nicht anklicken Oo bzw öffnet nicht. vllt auf privat gestellt?


----------



## beren2707 (12. November 2012)

Versuchs mal da.


----------



## nica123 (23. Mai 2013)

jo klappt jez thx


----------

